# Automatic Shifter



## TinIndian68 (Mar 22, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with installing a B&M Starshifter in either a 1968 LeMans or GTO? It is an automatic TH350 with the floor console. I was curious as to how much trimming/fitting had to be done and if there were any particular issues encountered.


----------

